# Red Bull Crash



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2010)

April-15-2010

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2010)

LUCKY!!!!


----------



## seesul (Apr 15, 2010)

It´s good they flew over the water...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Very lucky!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2010)

Yup, lucky indeed..


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2010)

Yikes! I have seen a lot of those low level maneuvers result in crashes over the years. He is _very _lucky to survive that.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tailview..

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jeez... quite the roll rate before impact. Lucky indeed.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 17, 2010)

Lucky is an understatement...


Wheels


----------

